# 2*2 "Funs Puzzle" 方是(fangshi)



## Echo Cubing (Jun 14, 2013)

http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=97479
The first layer without cap





50mm without cap





Plastic color chips instead of stickers (50mm)





Can be changed 2.5mm inner edge cap to be 55mm 2*2 with stickers (approximately 75g)
























The last picture of cube is for collection instead of speed cubing. PC transparent one.

From the company,the release time of prototype would be at the end of June. The finished-product would be early July or Mid-July


----------



## coldsun0630 (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow


----------



## wapo (Jun 14, 2013)

I really like the idea of chip pieces instead of stickers! I have always wanted cubes with interchangeable pieces so you can make them picture cubes and stuff! Anyone want to make a cube like that?


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 14, 2013)

wapo said:


> I really like the idea of chip pieces instead of stickers! I have always wanted cubes with interchangeable pieces so you can make them picture cubes and stuff! Anyone want to make a cube like that?



That sounds interesting.
Anyway,the chip pieces instead of stickers is another innovation of fangshi.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 14, 2013)

Seems interesting. Lets hope it is better than the Dayan.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 14, 2013)

lol more stuff

if it feels like the fangshi 3x3 then i might like it


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 14, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Seems interesting. Lets hope it is better than the Dayan.


No idea about the launch time.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 14, 2013)

Chip pieces... neat idea.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 14, 2013)

But.. what if we want izo stickers on it?  
The cube looks good though.


----------



## Zyrb (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that chip pieces is not a Funs Puzzle or Fangshi innovation. Cube4You had 3x3s with them in like 2010 or 2011 if I remember correctly. But this 2x2 could be really good.


----------



## uniacto (Jun 14, 2013)

huh. what if we don't like the color of the chips?  will they be selling different colored chips? That'd be sorta tacky tbh.


----------



## TanookiTrev (Jun 14, 2013)

Zyrb said:


> I'm pretty sure that chip pieces is not a Funs Puzzle or Fangshi innovation. Cube4You had 3x3s with them in like 2010 or 2011 if I remember correctly. But this 2x2 could be really good.



Yeah, Cube4you was first as far as I can remember but Rubik's also did it with their new 2x2s. So (Funs Puzzle) claiming it's their innovation is a bit sketchy. Not a big deal though. Seems like it'll be an interesting cube


----------



## Username (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks nice, but I don't like the color chip thingy. I will probably not be getting this unless it gets really really good reviews


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 14, 2013)

Can be changed 2.5mm inner edge cap to be 55mm 2*2 with stickers (approximately 75g)


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jun 14, 2013)

Awesome,can't wait
PS:my Mini ShuangRen is on the way


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 14, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> Awesome,can't wait
> PS:my Mini ShuangRen is on the way



Long time no see


----------



## funs puzzle (Jun 14, 2013)

http://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q690/funspuzzle/null_zps7ccae646.jpg


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 14, 2013)

哇！ 越来越期待了。


----------



## Eric79 (Jun 14, 2013)

That 2x2 looks quite interesting, especially with the modifiable size. But I guess I can already tell the obvious downside: The usual, boring and dull colour scheme.

As there are coloured "chips" instead stickers, they at least should be made using resin of more vibrant colours instead in the first place, like fluorescent yellow and fluorescent green instead of the typical yellow and green. Also, light blue and bright red instead of normal blue and red. And of course a lighter orange.

The normal colours typically used on stickers are just way too dull.


----------



## EMI (Jun 14, 2013)

Echo Cubing said:


> 哇！ 越来越期待了。葱头



The last three pictures look like "normal" sticker versions. Will there be two cubes? 
I don't quite understand what "Can be changed 2.5mm inner edge cap to be 55mm 2*2 with stickers" means. Do you need an extra 3x3 for that?


----------



## YddEd (Jun 14, 2013)

EMI said:


> The last three pictures look like "normal" sticker versions. Will there be two cubes?
> I don't quite understand what "Can be changed 2.5mm inner edge cap to be 55mm 2*2 with stickers" means. Do you need an extra 3x3 for that?


I'm guessing that means that it will come with extra caps that you can put on instead of the coloured chips so you can apply stickers.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 14, 2013)

If they sell different coloured caps that'd be awesome.


----------



## stensgaard (Jun 14, 2013)

Yes.. Please make half bright with bright blue replacement caps!


----------



## YddEd (Jun 14, 2013)

stensgaard said:


> Yes.. Please make half bright with bright blue replacement caps!


Or they could just leave it with normal chips+edge caps do you can apply your own stickers. Not everyone uses half bright 
( I actually don't even want them to put those coloured chips in there  )


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 14, 2013)

Black chips + stickers = 50 mm 2*2*2 with the face colors that you want.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 14, 2013)

I want o be a tester of this cube.


----------



## Username (Jun 14, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I want o be a tester of this cube.



Me too


----------



## Lchu613 (Jun 14, 2013)

You should get testers like how MoYu did

Just as long as I get one


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 14, 2013)

If you don't like the chip colors, just take the chips out and repaint them. It's a lot easier painting a single piece like that than a whole cube because of masking and drying etc.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jun 14, 2013)

Or, use the edge caps and get stickers.


----------



## j0k3rj0k3r (Jun 14, 2013)

wow yeezus leaked, the last of us came out and now this. Today is a good day.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 15, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> Awesome,can't wait
> PS:my Mini ShuangRen is on the way



Can't wait to watch your new video about 54.6mm shuangren!!


----------



## Dylan Michael (Jun 15, 2013)

Empty wallet. Again.
But in all seriousness this looks good, I hope it will be legal in competitions. The chips will probably give it a stickerless cube feel and more texture to grab on to.... its a good idea.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 15, 2013)

Dylan Michael said:


> Empty wallet. Again.
> But in all seriousness this looks good, I hope it will be legal in competitions. The chips will probably give it a stickerless cube feel and more texture to grab on to.... its a good idea.


Until you use the edge caps with your own stickers


----------



## Dylan Michael (Jun 15, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Until you use the edge caps with your own stickers



Which is even better, if you don't like the caps you can just use stickers. I would probably have a hard time choosing (unless, of course, the caps are cheap quality.) With stickers, you are able to choose what kind of shade and color scheme you want, but with caps it's the same colors, same shades.

I bet you a dinner that the caps/chips will start a WCA debate on if they are competition legal or not.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 15, 2013)

Dylan Michael said:


> I bet you a dinner that the caps/chips will start a WCA debate on if they are competition legal or not.


Er lets see.. my wallet and bank account has $0 altogether, sorry about that.
I don't really think that there will be a debate since you wouldn't see the other pieces like you could on stickerless cubes. Also, even if they do stick out a bit, wouldn't they be just like tiles?


----------



## EMI (Jun 15, 2013)

Dylan Michael said:


> I bet you a dinner that the caps/chips will start a WCA debate on if they are competition legal or not.



In fact even the Gan's Puzzle is competition legal. There won't be any discussion about this 2x2


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 15, 2013)

Exactly. As long as they don't stick out like tiles which are thicker than the max allowed and they feel the same all around then they are perfectly legal.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 15, 2013)

Dylan Michael said:


> Which is even better, if you don't like the caps you can just use stickers. I would probably have a hard time choosing (unless, of course, the caps are cheap quality.) With stickers, you are able to choose what kind of shade and color scheme you want, but with caps it's the same colors, same shades.
> 
> I bet you a dinner that the caps/chips will start a WCA debate on if they are competition legal or not.



What? I dont see any reason why they should.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 15, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> Awesome,can't wait
> PS:my Mini ShuangRen is on the way



So The box didn't lie on a 54.6 3x3.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 15, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> So The box didn't lie on a 54.6 3x3.



what he mentioned was he received a prototypeof fangshi shuangren 54.6mm


----------



## Dylan Michael (Jun 15, 2013)

It's not that they stick out; its that they have more grip. I don't personally see anything wrong but in a world where stickerless cubes are illegal, I imagine this would be too.


----------



## Vanism (Jun 15, 2013)

It will be an amazing 2x2 if its is like the the 3x3 version, but it probably won't come out any time soon because the company hasn't released anything stating when it will be released.


----------



## Slayer (Jun 15, 2013)

It is going to be awesome.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 16, 2013)

Vanism said:


> It will be an amazing 2x2 if its is like the the 3x3 version, but it probably won't come out any time soon because the company hasn't released anything stating when it will be released.


From the company,the release time of prototype would be at the end of June. The finished-product would be early July or Mid-July


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 16, 2013)

More grip would be like the dayan megaminx with ridges.. same advantage there after all.


----------



## CY (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks really promising. Just wanted to point out the chip idea wasn't initially by funs puzzle, cubes like younkee 3x3 and c4u has already used this idea b4. But I really like this idea cos tbh I'm kinda a rough cuber, and stickers peel in less than a week. I'm sure they'll make solid versions if the demand is high, or just sell black chips so you can sticker over it. Can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## stensgaard (Jun 16, 2013)

These will be 100% legal ... Since the official rubiks 3x3 and 2x2 v2's are also using plastic tiles!


----------



## CY (Jun 17, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> Awesome,can't wait
> PS:my Mini ShuangRen is on the way


Mini Shuangren? I'm guessing you got a prototype, I can't find it on taobao yet. Send me a link if you did get it on taobao, thanks


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 17, 2013)

CY said:


> Mini Shuangren? I'm guessing you got a prototype, I can't find it on taobao yet. Send me a link if you did get it on taobao, thanks


He got it from the designer.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jun 17, 2013)

CY said:


> Mini Shuangren? I'm guessing you got a prototype, I can't find it on taobao yet. Send me a link if you did get it on taobao, thanks



It doesn't sell on taobao.com
I am just a tester from 20 persons 
It is said the Mini ShuangRen(54.6mm) will sell next month


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 17, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> It doesn't sell on taobao.com
> I am just a tester from 20 persons
> It is said the Mini ShuangRen(54.6mm) will sell next month


做你的视频吧，赶快的，啰啰嗦嗦
giggle**** i can't wait to watch your review!


----------



## CY (Jun 17, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> It doesn't sell on taobao.com
> I am just a tester from 20 persons
> It is said the Mini ShuangRen(54.6mm) will sell next month


Lucky XD. 你可以用中文 in your vid? I want to hear a honest review cos by the looks, it's really really weird. I mean, a white and black cube? But make the video as soon as you get it


----------



## CY (Jun 17, 2013)

Echo Cubing said:


> He got it already and preparing for the review.
> Tell him how to say 磨砂 in english


Frosted? Idk. I remember seeing in a cubing store that the cube has "frosted stickers" (磨砂貼紙) 
XD He's really lucky. When I got my fangshi shuangren it had too much excess plastic and it took me a whole day just to fit the center caps on. At least now it's really good


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 17, 2013)

CY said:


> Frosted? Idk. I remember seeing in a cubing store that the cube has "frosted stickers" (磨砂貼紙)
> XD He's really lucky. When I got my fangshi shuangren it had too much excess plastic and it took me a whole day just to fit the center caps on. At least now it's really good


Yes,i told him. just confirmed with youdao translator and some product names.
He is making review,pay much expectation on his new vid


----------



## funs puzzle (Jun 26, 2013)

More pictures

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=25641


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 26, 2013)

funs puzzle said:


> More pictures
> 
> http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=25641



Oh man, the heart shaped cubes are cool!!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 26, 2013)

55mm sounds nice! I wonder what that would feel like. I said no more 3x3 4x4 and 2x2, but the 55 is such a significant size difference that I am willing to buy that one still alright.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 26, 2013)

funs puzzle said:


> More pictures
> 
> http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=25641



Can wait to get it.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 26, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> 55mm sounds nice! I wonder what that would feel like. I said no more 3x3 4x4 and 2x2, but the 55 is such a significant size difference that I am willing to buy that one still alright.



Hey ,Kat. How many cubes you already have?


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 26, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> 55mm sounds nice! I wonder what that would feel like. I said no more 3x3 4x4 and 2x2, but the 55 is such a significant size difference that I am willing to buy that one still alright.



I think you want the Weilong also.. It is awesome.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 26, 2013)

Nope. No more others. I have way too many already. And the moyu was supposed to be awesome, and the fangshi was suppposed to be awesome. Right. Which one do -I- think is awesome? My yellow main zhanchi, still. LOL Nope .. not buying any others anymore.

Echo : check my blog on blogger, there is a tab called "cubing", which holds pretty much all that I own


----------



## EMI (Jun 26, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Nope. No more others. I have way too many already. And the moyu was supposed to be awesome, and the fangshi was suppposed to be awesome. Right. Which one do -I- think is awesome? My yellow main zhanchi, still. LOL Nope .. not buying any others anymore.
> 
> Echo : check my blog on blogger, there is a tab called "cubing", which holds pretty much all that I own




Start doing some multi, then at least you have some use for all of them  And excuses to buy new cubes.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 26, 2013)

Right.. with my memory doing blind.. whaha. Not gonna happen


----------



## Username (Jun 26, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Right.. with my memory doing blind.. whaha. Not gonna happen



Can you memorize 20 letters by making a story out of them? If you can, you can memorize one 3x3


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 26, 2013)

I can barely memorize algorithms, so.. yeah. As I said: not gonna happen.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 26, 2013)

EMI said:


> Start doing some multi, then at least you have some use for all of them  And excuses to buy new cubes.



If I would succeed with multi with all my current 3x3's, I would for sure break the NR and be ranked quite high in the world ranking


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jul 29, 2013)

Name: shishuang, abbreviation of Shi Shang Wu Shuang(世双）in Chinese,which means Unique!
There are two sizes for this cube,50mm and 55mm.
Can't wait to get them!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 29, 2013)

Alrighty!! 55mm yes. I have wanted to try a larger one for a long time, wait and see


----------



## YddEd (Jul 29, 2013)

Then their 4x4 cube = ShiShuangRen


----------



## Username (Jul 29, 2013)

55mm 2x2 YEESSS


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 29, 2013)

Username said:


> 55mm 2x2 YEESSS



I am very skeptical that a 55mm 2x2 will be any good. 

When will it be released? Now?


----------



## EMI (Jul 29, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> I am very skeptical that a 55mm 2x2 will be any good.
> 
> When will it be released? Now?



It's propably just as good as the 50 mm, just ... bigger


----------



## yockee (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a 57 Rubik's 2x2, and it's a great size! I prefer it to be 3x3 size, personally.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 29, 2013)

yockee said:


> I have a 57 Rubik's 2x2, and it's a great size! I prefer it to be 3x3 size, personally.



You mean for speedsolving?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 29, 2013)

I did have a 60mm promo 2x2 at one point and I like the size of it.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 29, 2013)

Wonder when someone will get the idea to make some of the pieces weighted to get rid of the off-balance feel made by the capping?

You could make some of the center-things filled around one corner or something I guess

Although this idea is probably just my stupid thinking anyone think it's not that bad?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 23, 2013)

WTF http://www.eachbyte.com/cube/presale-funs-puzzle-funs-2x2-50mm-magic-cube-white.html? and http://www.eachbyte.com/other/presale-funs-puzzle-funs-2x2-50mm-magic-cube-black.html Dat price.


----------



## uniacto (Sep 23, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> WTF http://www.eachbyte.com/cube/presale-funs-puzzle-funs-2x2-50mm-magic-cube-white.html? and http://www.eachbyte.com/other/presale-funs-puzzle-funs-2x2-50mm-magic-cube-black.html Dat price.



it's a presale.

#worth



Spoiler



nty


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 23, 2013)

uniacto said:


> it's a presale.



I know that but why the ridicule High price?


----------



## uniacto (Sep 23, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I know that but why the ridicule High price?



haha i was joking. Probably just a typo, they might have wanted to put it in a different currency, but did it in USD instead?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 23, 2013)

uniacto said:


> haha i was joking. Probably just a typo, they might have wanted to put it in a different currency, but did it in USD instead?



WOW.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 23, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I know that but why the ridicule High price?



Maybe accidental translation from yen to USD. If it is 1,307 Yen then it is $13.15.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 23, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> Maybe accidental translation from yen to USD. If it is 1,307 Yen then it is $13.15.



WOW and $13.15 sounds like a good price for the 2x2.


----------

